

Chrome's process model explained - mc
http://blog.marcchung.com/2008/09/chromes-process-model-explained.html

======
mc
Chrome's process model is extremely sophisticated. The web comic only mentions
the default behavior, but you can configure Chrome to manage processes
differently: one process per web site, or one process per group of connected
tabs, or one process for everything.

